# Sierra Cosworth show car prep



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

This was another one of those emergency, short time frame, long long days type detail. Completed in 3 days

After a thorough wash and decon routine it was brought into the surgery

DSC_0226 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Once in, it became clear that i wouldnt be getting much sleep for the next few days. Sanding marks everywhere

Nice pigtail
DSC_0232 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Cluster on the filler cap

DSC_0233 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

after

DSC_0236 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Cluster

DSC_0238 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After one hit (that gives you an idea of the work that was required). They all needed multiple hits

DSC_0239 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0240 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After one hit

DSC_0242 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Before

DSC_0245 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After 1 hit

DSC_0246 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Closer

DSC_0244 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0247 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Big patch on the wing

DSC_0248 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After one hit, this took quite a few

DSC_0251 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Another angle (50/50)

DSC_0257 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Natural 50/50 on the bumper

DSC_0260 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Rear reg lights popped out to get underneath

DSC_0275 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Even the lights were done (50/50)

DSC_0273 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

now the car is compounded

DSC_0262 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0263 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0264 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0266 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Time for refining

DSC_0270 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0271 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0278 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0279 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0280 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Then the details were taken are of, exhausts cleaned

DSC_0002 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0005 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Engine was simply wiped over and the treated with a dressing later

DSC_0009 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

All the other guys crappy compounds were removed

DSC_0007 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0008 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Dig out from the tight bits

DSC_0011 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0012 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Finally some afters outside

DSC_0013 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0015 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0016 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0017 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0019 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0021 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0022 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0023 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0024 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0030 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0032 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Superb finish and another cracking thread as always. What a stunning cosworth


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

looking good, i was looking at sierra and escort cossie's on autotrader the other day and couldn't beleive how much decent ones are selling for especially the sierra rs cosworth with the iconic whale tail.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Love the sapphires  another great job mate :thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Having been lucky enough to own an 2wd as one of my first cars they still have a soft spot with me. Stunning work and so nice to see it as ford intended.


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

Great work. How long would you typically take to do a job like that?


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Stunning Matt, I'm pretty sure I never saw Cossies looking this good in the 80's and 90's


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

uggski said:


> Great work. How long would you typically take to do a job like that?


4 days probably start to finish. We aren't talking just a compounding set and a finishing set, this is more leaning towards correction (although i didn't remove every single mark so still consider this mere swirl removal) so there is a lot of chasing yourself around removing bits here and bits there. It can be time consuming and walking away for 15 minutes then coming back really helps eye fatigue too


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, that is very nice


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice job Matt, must be great detailing a car that everybody wanted years ago and still now.
Top job.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Iconic car made perfect. Great job.


----------



## GeoffS (Jan 21, 2016)

That job is an absolute credit to u.. I do love to old ford icons of days gone by


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Niiiice!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Must be one of the best in the UK, fantastic work to match the car.


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Looking these, really nice finish on it now, top job as always Matt.


----------



## Lowlife (Jun 17, 2016)

Top job mate. Flintstone grey gets dull so fast if you neglect the paint maintenance. You sure brought the color back to life!


----------



## cosmicremedy (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks awesome.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Fantastic result on an iconic motor.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

An absolute delight.

Fabulous work Matt.

And on an iconic car which I lusted after but never got to go in one let alone own one.

Just awesome.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Stunning Cossie Sapphire and I suspect its bodywork never looked that good even when new. Excellent Matt :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

I was expecting to see a Sierra Cosworth rather than a Sapphire Cosworth....... 

Immense work non the less, it looks perfect.


----------



## Boostaholic (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks superb a credit to you matt :thumb:

Great memories of my uncles factory black 4wd Saph cossie! Those were the days not many speed cameras about so much speed was the order of the day :lol: 

Happy days indeed


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Stunning work, great looking car. He needs to get those awful wheel weight off!


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Man that is clean! Good job


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Lovely looking car! Nice to see one of these looking original


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Always loved the old Dagenham dustbins after owning 3 RS's and being in the RS owners club years back. Looks really well Matt.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Another Ford lover here. I always take the time to appreciate the classics at Ford Fair. Not enough of them anymore but this one looks like it's here to stay. Cracking job on a stunning car.


----------



## vxlnut24 (May 28, 2009)

Think I prefer these to the 3dr! 

Awesome work!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Actions do speak louder than words and this is no exception, stunning work on a brilliant Cosworth.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Stunning work as always Matt, a credit to you skills buddy.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

unique detail said:


> Stunning work as always Matt, a credit to you skills buddy.


Appreciated Andy, thank you


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A blast from the past, makes me come over all nostalgic!!
Lovely detail as always Matt.


----------

